# How Do These Look?



## TheNevadanStig (May 15, 2014)

I've been putting together sets to show to the Kayakers from the weekend. Here's some from the latest one:



202 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



216 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



235 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



445 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



689 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr

Not extraordinary action shots, but since this competitor is fairly young, I've mostly been communicating with Mom, and I figured she might like these:


424 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



425 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr


----------



## BillM (May 15, 2014)

Those are better than you think they are Stig, they will love them :thumbup:


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 15, 2014)

BillM said:


> Those are better than you think they are Stig, they will love them :thumbup:



Thanks Bill! It feels very strange to go from not even knowing what the rule of thirds was 2 months ago to actually talking to pro athletes and having them tell me how much they like what I did. And I went to this whole thing on a whim after picking my wife up from work. It's been a trip that's for sure!


----------



## manaheim (May 15, 2014)

They look pretty solid. The first one of the dude flipped is not as good, IMO, because it took me more than a few seconds to figure out what I was looking at.

I like the ones where I can see both parts of the paddle.

Some nice action shots.

Mind you... I've NEVER tried this and have NO clue... looks really hard!


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 15, 2014)

Another great series of images, from everything I've been seeing you really nailed this whole event.


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2014)

Much better that some of the shots show more of the environment they are paddling in.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 15, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> Another great series of images, from everything I've been seeing you really nailed this whole event.



Thanks! I really wish I could have stayed for more of the freestyle portion, but my wife gets sea sick so easily, she actually got sea sick just looking at the rushing river  I went alone the second day.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 16, 2014)

They look great - don't blow it! With these photos I think you might be kicking yourself later if you give them away. But being new at this, you also might need to be sure you can do this consistently with other events before you get too far into deciding what to do with your photos. I think it's necessary to be confident that you can produce good photos every time.

I'd just think about the framing with ones like #424 and 425, you'll get other participants in the background of course, but think about where you're cutting them off so you don't have someone's hand not connected to a body!, or a part of something sticking into the edge or a corner of a photo, etc.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 16, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> They look great - don't blow it! With these photos I think you might be kicking yourself later if you give them away. But being new at this, you also might need to be sure you can do this consistently with other events before you get too far into deciding what to do with your photos. I think it's necessary to be confident that you can produce good photos every time.
> 
> I'd just think about the framing with ones like #424 and 425, you'll get other participants in the background of course, but think about where you're cutting them off so you don't have someone's hand not connected to a body!, or a part of something sticking into the edge or a corner of a photo, etc.



Thanks Vintage!
The last two were tough to do. There is actually a pretty big crowd behind them just on the shore, so there really wasn't a way to NOT cut off the parts of someone. So I just went for it and did the best I could to highlight the subject and not worry about it, since even if I half the crop, somebody will still be chopped up.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 16, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


>



[h=3]*WHARRGARBL*[/h]
Great shots!!!!


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 16, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> They look great - don't blow it! With these photos I think you might be kicking yourself later if you give them away. But being new at this, you also might need to be sure you can do this consistently with other events before you get too far into deciding what to do with your photos. I think it's necessary to be confident that you can produce good photos every time.



How would any of you suggest I go about this then? Should I make a folder for each rider in flickr, send them the link, and tell them they can order prints if I'm not going to give them away? Most of them are not local, with some living in places like the UK and New Zealand even, so communication has been strictly online through email and Facebook.

I am 100% confident I could go out right now and reproduce this work. Actually, I'm confident I could improve these shots now that I've done this and know what I could do better next time.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 16, 2014)

We got some experienced people on. Anyone want to weigh in on above question? ^


----------



## BillM (May 16, 2014)

Sorry but I don't sell my photo's.


----------



## baturn (May 17, 2014)

These are amazing! The lady in #1 and #4 needs boating lessons. The boat goes in the water, not the helmet.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 17, 2014)

Still in for an answer!


----------



## nzmacro (May 18, 2014)

Been through and looked at the threads Jason, fine shots and work. Love seeing the expressions on the faces, never lose that. Approach clubs, sponsors and even submit a few to magazines. Clubs is where I started off selling shots, drivers, mechanics, sponsors, corporates, not to mention girlfriends and wives, all love to see where their money goes and what goes on. Always take profile shots in and out of water, awards given out, etc. 

Now days its fairly easy to find club and sponsor emails, even manufactures (Jackson Kayaks I see in your shots). Don't forget race committee members, they have a ton of info on who is who. I can even get out in rescue boats today for on water shots. Find a local club, what nights they meet and get along there Jason  introduce yourself and find out what's next on the calendar. Here we have a site which offers all the emails, drivers, sponsors, race committee, etc. See if you can find something along those lines for these folks.

If you are starting out, keep images around 800 x 600 on line if you link them. 

People love to see themselves in action Jason, so never be shy about it. Post on line and a few links sent out. See a local club to start with.

All the best Jason and they will love these shots you are taking for sure.

Danny.


----------



## petermoree (May 20, 2014)

Hi Danny,

did a bit of searching to find you here.
A lot of people are looking for you on dpreview
see NZMACRO / Danny: Sony Alpha/NEX E-mount Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

I assume you were fed up with the techno BS and not much photography that is now going on there

Here is a small present of a shot here in Holland a few days ago

still learning

all the best

Peter


----------



## nzmacro (May 21, 2014)

petermoree said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> did a bit of searching to find you here.
> A lot of people are looking for you on dpreview
> ...



Ha, howdy Pete  

Not far wrong mate, just gets too overpowering with all the gear talk  I'll get back to there in awhile Pete, I like the mix of gear here and not just the one brand Pete and sometimes DPR just drives you nuts, LOL. Been doing a lot of chasing power boat races as well around the country, so been busy. 

All the best Pete and good to see ya. Fine head on shot as well, excellent to see. 

Danny.


----------



## Hof8231 (May 24, 2014)

I really, really like these! Only thing that I think kind of takes away from them is the shadows on the faces in a couple of them...but there's really nothing you could about that, looks like the position of the sun+the helmets. 

If I were one of the kayakers (or if I were the photographer), I'd be incredibly happy with how these pictures turned out. Great job!


----------



## Milky (May 26, 2014)

2nd and 3rd are the one I find quite good. The other are OK in a serie I guess, but by themself I'm not too fond of them.


----------

